# Containers



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Where does everyone get their containers? The ones at the container store (lol) seem a bit expensive. Also, any good sites for betta supply and betta breeding supply? I think I am breeding during spring break so I want to have everything ready by March.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

What do you mean by "containers"? Do you mean breeding tank, or housing tanks, or containers for grown up fry?
You can get a 10 gal breeding tank for $10-$15 at the LPS or you can use a cheap plastic tub like a lot of ppl do but it's so much fun watching them spawn... glass tanks allows all the details to be visible!
Foster and Smith aquatics website has good prices... I got most of my things there (e.g. sponge filter, heaters, air pump, etc.)
For fry containers, the beanie baby boxes are very popular. You can also look into glass jars but they are a bit more dificult to clean and, of course, heavy!
Also, some people use 32oz deli containers which come with lids... lids are important!
I found this website a few months back and it has good information...
http://www.flippersandfins.net/BettaBreedingArticle.htm
I think the medications are an overkill if you're not on top of your water quality and you can definitely subtitute some things for others but the way she describes betta behavior during spawning using pictures is great!
Also www.bettyplendens.com is another great source of info.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> For fry containers, the beanie baby boxes are very popular.
> http://www.flippersandfins.net/BettaBreedingArticle.htm


http://www.productzoo.com/catalog/buy.cfm?productid=DC0480
(I found this site for beenie baby containers but cant seem to find them else where not sure where this site is country wise though)

AND the link Vilmarisv posted is GREAT! I found that site ages back and have been using it as a reference


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't like beanie baby boxes because gunk tends to accumulate in the corners.

Right now I'm just using small critter keepers I picked up along the way of 6 years of keeping bettas (at thrift stores, from getting fish, etc ). 

However, when I was planning on really getting big into breeding I was going to get my containers from here....https://secure.ccwproducts.com/distributors.php

You can order them by the case and they're pretty decent prices. They all come with lids and you can choose what size and shape you want. The ones I was going to get are SP5T

Oh yeah.... a case is 12 containers I think, not entirely positive.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I don't like beanie baby boxes because gunk tends to accumulate in the corners.
> 
> Right now I'm just using small critter keepers I picked up along the way of 6 years of keeping bettas (at thrift stores, from getting fish, etc ).
> 
> ...



Those are great!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Love the chihuahua


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow! It's only $1.15 if you buy 50 beanie boxes. You can turn around and sell the ones you don't need for $2 and make some extra $$$... I'm all over it!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

are the beanie boxes big enough though?


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

If you want cheap containers to house bettas, check at your local dollar stores they sell a varieties of good containers to house betta, but only downside is you have to change the water alot.


----------

